# Dragon Hoard Generator?



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm putting my PCs up against a dragon this weekend (and if you're one of my players and you even clicked on this topic, shame on you!).  I believe I have some good tactics lined up (I'm using a brown dragon and will be having plenty of fun with the terrain, and will make use of allies, cohorts, and escape routes), but if they do beat him, I want a really good hoard.  

In short, is there something as specialized as a dragon hoard generator out there?  I have some links to regular treasure generators, but I was curious as to if there was a hoard one.  I do have some individual items lined up, but I wanted some help with the bulk of the rest.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2003)

Umm... I don't know of any on the net, but there is one in the appendix of the Draconomicon....

I'm probably not very helpful, am I?


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> In short, is there something as specialized as a dragon hoard generator out there?  I have some links to regular treasure generators, but I was curious as to if there was a hoard one.  I do have some individual items lined up, but I wanted some help with the bulk of the rest.  Thanks in advance!




How would you differentiate a "dragon hoard" from a "really big pile of regular treasure"?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Nothing really, I just though I had once heard about a dragon hoard generator and wondered if I was hallucinating or not.  Probably hallucinating.  Must remember to lay off the Mt. Dew.


----------



## RuminDange (Dec 13, 2003)

Try this one...

http://mwtools.thyle.net/d_gen.html

RD


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

You sir/ma'am, are a peach.  Thanks!


----------



## Balgus (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> In short, is there something as specialized as a dragon hoard generator out there? !



Is your paty running into ancient wyrms around every corner? why do you need a generator? why not just grab a bunch of treasure and some minor artifacts and a butt-load of gold and rubies...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Naw, not around every corner, but I just wanted some ideas to round out the pure coin amounts, gems, and mundane items.  And every now and then you just need a good hoard, not necessarily for dragons either.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey, btw, I got your email! I'll handle it this weekend.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks P-kitty!


----------

